# Furry yiff rp



## Alphawolf456 (Jun 17, 2018)

I need a female or male for this rp. anybody can join.


----------



## Wolf22red (Jun 17, 2018)

I have a wolf and fox fursona and I'm interested in doing a RP.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jun 17, 2018)

Wolf22red said:


> I have a wolf and fox fursona and I'm interested in doing a RP.



sure man we can start now if ya want?


----------



## Wolf22red (Jun 18, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> sure man we can start now if ya want?


Okay, I'm fine with starting now.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jun 18, 2018)

Wolf22red said:


> Okay, I'm fine with starting now.



alright you can start first. Im using a male character and you can use any character.


----------



## Wolf22red (Jun 19, 2018)

We aren't making a starter ?


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jun 19, 2018)

Wolf22red said:


> We aren't making a starter ?



oh my bad man how do ya want to start this?


----------

